# Josh Howard arrested



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Mavericks guard Josh Howard was arrested in Winston-Salem, N.C. Thursday night for street racing, according to police.
> 
> Howard is facing charges of speeding, reckless driving, and speed competition, according to myFOXdfw's sister station myFOXwghp.com.
> 
> ...


:uhoh:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

At least this time there was no pot involved. 

Man, he is really trying to lower his market value.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

At least he had a reason to speed in beating the guy next to him while Lebron and Rose were just being reckless. 

Who knows maybe he wants to be traded since next season isn't looking too bright these days.. :whoknows:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Police said an officer saw a black Lexus and a silver Volkswagen speeding along U.S. 421 late Thursday night. The officer stopped the Lexus, and Howard was identified as the driver. Authorities didn't identify the other driver.


Umm... why didn't they get the VW too?

Once I was almost picked off when I had my 3000GT racing a Firebird. Funny thing is the officer pulled me over then went after the other guy. Seeing as I was in no shape to talk to an officer at the time I decided screw it I'm out and sped off (stupid yes but I was young and drunk what else is there to do). He got the firebird and didn't even bother coming after me again, got off the main road and speed all the way home. A little extra craziness went a long way that night, Josh might have avoided this had he been as stupid as I was at 22.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

... Agreed with Dean about at least no pot was involved. :|

Other than that... I'm not all that surprised about him being arrested. Out of everyone on the team, I would expect him to be arrested first.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

pot was the first thing that popped in my head when i read the thread title.. there goes more of his market value.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Here in North Carolina you meet guys who talk about getting into street races with Michael Jordan.A guy I know really well got into a race with him in a jag about five miles from my house.It's surprising that he was never busted for it.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Seems like he's actually trying to lower his value.. :uhoh:


----------



## nanoBeast (Oct 16, 2005)

If character was the issue revolving around Howard-Artest trade talks, then things are off to a shaky start for the Mavs.....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Diable said:


> Here in North Carolina you meet guys who talk about getting into street races with Michael Jordan.A guy I know really well got into a race with him in a jag about five miles from my house.It's surprising that he was never busted for it.


I'm sure he was, but the cops were too busy getting autographs to read him his rights.

The only reason I'm upset about this is 'cause it seems like he'd be trying to lay low after the weed comment. Then again, what else are you gonna do at night in rural NC.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man to think 3 years ago I was really high on this guy. I thought he was going to be a damn good player.

My how things have changed. Its like he is getting more stupid by the day.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Man to think 3 years ago I was really high on this guy. I thought he was going to be a damn good player.
> 
> My how things have changed. Its like he is getting more stupid by the day.


I still like him as a person, but he needs to realize that he is drawing closer to the end of his career as a good basketball player at this rate. Hopefully he will not end as someone who could have done much more as a professional in the NBA.


----------

